
Supreme court will decide if Apple's Appstore is a monopoly - gopi
https://www.wired.com/story/pepper-v-apple-supreme-court-app-store-antitrust/
======
sharemywin
Just not sure how you would argue their a monopoly and not Walmart? or a mall
for that matter? or Google in search?

~~~
mmt
You wouldn't. Despite the article title, the point isn't whether there's a
monopoly, but if they're _using_ monopoly power in a prohibited way.

